# My backyard birds...



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

...Just a selection of some of the birds, that I see in my back garden...

Most of the shots are taken from my bedroom window, or from the back door, and most of these photos are shot through double glazing too...

If I managed to get outside, then I will state that with the accompanying pics...I hope you guys enjoy this thread, it could grow some...cheers.

A set of Dunnock pics taken a few days ago, this little bird is preening itself.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice idea.

I get magpies, magpies and magpies round here. 

Quite nice seeing some different birds.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

everyone do that!

i wish i had a decent camera... no telephoto ability on my little camera... maybe santa will get me one... i have some cool birds here too...

just can't get close enough with my crap camera...

yeah... i always enjoy pics from there... i'm a fan of fergie's work...

let's see them thar birds!


(erm, the feathered ones...:whistling2


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

Whosthedaddy said:


> Nice idea.
> 
> I get magpies, magpies and magpies round here.
> 
> Quite nice seeing some different birds.


 
Thanks...I get magpies here too, but they are very wary, I hardly get a chance to get pics of them...

Some more of that Dunnock...


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice shots mate. Is this a free for all of our back yard visitors?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

HABU said:


> everyone do that!
> 
> i wish i had a decent camera... no telephoto ability on my little camera... maybe santa will get me one... i have some cool birds here too...
> 
> ...


Maybe Santa has a telephoto camera with your name on it this year mate?...

Fergie's bird pics always catch my eye, his pics are great : victory:

Same day as the Dunnock, a Robin and a Blue tit...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

our tits and robins are very different...

interesting!:2thumb:

are there jays there? like our blue jays?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Nice shots mate. Is this a free for all of our back yard visitors?


 
Cheers mate...And why not, as long as the bird photos that are posted, are genuine pics, that are taken from our gardens...then be my guest, post away: victory:


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Cheers mate...And why not, as long as the bird photos that are posted, are genuine pics, that are taken from our gardens...then be my guest, post away: victory:


Nay bother pal. I'll have to see what I can snap out the back tomorrow morning. I only put my feeding station out on Wednesday and the birds are still a bit wary. The starlings are onto it already, I'm sure the others will follow suit.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

HABU said:


> our tits and robins are very different...
> 
> interesting!:2thumb:
> 
> are there jays there? like our blue jays?


You guys have some amazing birds over there...

We dont get blue Jays, but we do get the other type of Jay(mainly brownish, with a flash of blue) which is a very wary/shy bird, I have a long distance photo of a pair that landed in my garden(not sure where that pic is though:whistling2


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> You guys have some amazing birds over there...
> 
> We dont get blue Jays, but we do get the other type of Jay(mainly brownish, with a flash of blue) which is a very wary/shy bird, I have a long distance photo of a pair that landed in my garden(not sure where that pic is though:whistling2


yeah... we have a few pretty ones that are common... blue jays and cardinals i like best as far as song birds go...




















i can get pics of them all day long here... maybe a seed tray near a window... then they'll be close enough...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Nay bother pal. I'll have to see what I can snap out the back tomorrow morning. I only put my feeding station out on Wednesday and the birds are still a bit wary. The starlings are onto it already, I'm sure the others will follow suit.


Excellent, Im sure your birds will soon start to visit your bird/feeding station, especially in this cold snap...Ive gotta be honest, ive only just started to feed my garden birds this last couple of weeks, because before that, they had plenty of bugs to eat naturally.



HABU said:


> yeah... we have a few pretty ones that are common... blue jays and cardinals i like best as far as song birds go...
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Those two birds there, are absolute beauties:no1:...Youve gotta put some seed trays out where you are, and take some pics for us.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Testudo Man said:


> Those two birds there, are absolute beauties:no1:...Youve gotta put some seed trays out where you are, and take some pics for us.


Aye Dave, make it happen : victory:


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Aye Dave, make it happen : victory:


Agreed...Id love to see what birds he can coax around his area...

Put them bird seed trays all over, and tell/show us what turns up.




This pic looks like one of this years young male blackbirds? because its beak hasnt changed colour, to yellow yet.


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

A few more pics, from the back garden...

This GS Woodpecker was actually in the neighbours garden:whistling2: and i took the pic outside...










Great tit...










2 long tailed tits(poor light and out of focus)...


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm really kicking myself for not ordering my new xmas prezzie camera a few weeks earlier.

Over a foot of snow on the ground for 5 days now and for once I'm at home to watch the birds at the feeders. Nothing out of the ordinary, but blackbirds, starlings, robins, dunnocks, goldfinches, blue tits and great tits queueing up to feed.

Now I'm really looking forward to being able to take some pics!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

vonnie said:


> I'm really kicking myself for not ordering my new xmas prezzie camera a few weeks earlier.
> 
> Over a foot of snow on the ground for 5 days now and for once I'm at home to watch the birds at the feeders. Nothing out of the ordinary, but blackbirds, starlings, robins, dunnocks, goldfinches, blue tits and great tits queueing up to feed.
> 
> Now I'm really looking forward to being able to take some pics!


You need to get some pics of those birds: victory: and theres nothing wrong with the "ordinary garden birds"...

Here's a couple of shots of a young blackbird(from back in August this year)...I crept around the garden, following this bird real close.


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Lovely pics. The blackbirds are the tamest birds in my garden by a long way. They're waiting for me every morning when I go out to feed the chickens.

Totally brazen. Not only do they wander between the poultry stealing the food, a couple of times one has even followed me into the shed to the feed bin!


----------



## connor 1213 (Apr 6, 2009)

Dunnok are great aren't they!

I was holding on the other day and it peaked me!

Let it go a few hours after tho....


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

vonnie said:


> Lovely pics. The blackbirds are the tamest birds in my garden by a long way. They're waiting for me every morning when I go out to feed the chickens.
> 
> Totally brazen. Not only do they wander between the poultry stealing the food, a couple of times one has even followed me into the shed to the feed bin!


Cheers...Your right about the Blackbirds, they seem very tame, and i was able to get within 6 feet of a couple of them, to take close up pics.

I was thinking about keeping chickens myself???:whistling2: Im sure loads of birds would be attracted by the chicken area/run?



connor 1213 said:


> Dunnok are great aren't they!
> 
> I was holding on the other day and it peaked me!
> 
> Let it go a few hours after tho....


Dunnocks are nice little birds, Ive noticed 3 of them in my garden now: victory:...


I dont see many Starlings in the garden, but i had several visit recently...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

More birds that visit my back garden...

Wren.










Male Blackcap.










Long range shot, and missed the focus by a mile:blush: on this lovely little Goldcrest dancing around on my back fence.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice selection. I take it you were shooting through glass?


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

fergie said:


> Nice selection. I take it you were shooting through glass?


Cheers mate, yes I was shooting through glass, up from my bedroom window, to be fair though, it was a dull cloudy day, and I was just happy to get pics of these types of birds in my garden.

When the sun shines, I can get half decent photos through the glass, here is a male GS Woodpecker, he has just started to feed in my garden.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

%$^*&@@^%$#!^&%^#%$)^$%$#[email protected]#@#!!!#$$#R$#$!!

:lol2:


i'm humbled...


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

HABU said:


> %$^*&@@^%$#!^&%^#%$)^$%$#[email protected]#@#!!!#$$#R$#$!!
> 
> :lol2:
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, those photos are obviously cropped, but I was shooting from a 1st story window, so I had to be 15 feet away. That Woodpecker is shy, so I was more than happy to get those shots.

Here is another bird that made my day too, I had seen a couple of previous sightings of this Sparrowhawk in my garden, then it just perched in my dead tree one day, and I finally got some pics of it. What a beauty it is. Again these pics are cropped/edited, because it was at least 40 feet away from my window.


----------

